
Should Data Scientists Adhere to a Hippocratic Oath - longdefeat
https://www.wired.com/story/should-data-scientists-adhere-to-a-hippocratic-oath/
======
lsh
anybody can be a 'data scientist' or a programmer that deals with data
wrangling, the barrier to basic competency is really low. There are
qualifications you can earn but you don't really need them to call yourself a
professional. There certainly isn't any formal body regulating these
professions (like there are doctors and actual engineers).

Having them adhere to the Hippocratic Oath would be ridiculous and undermine
the seriousness of the work actual oath-taking doctors do. Better systems and
proofs of qualifications are required before you starting insisting on 'first,
do no harm'.

